# Which tyres? VW T5 4motion



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

I asked about tyres 3 years ago and am now in the same quandary. We have Goodyear Vector Cargo M+S 215/65 R16 tyres. Teenymob did not in any way recommend these but they were by then on the camper. We want to change all four tyres but don't particularly want these same tyres. We originally had Michelin Agilis camping M+S tyres but these don't seem to be available to us now. We just don't know what to do. I've phoned various companies who say different things and I've searched online but I feel less knowledgeable now than I did when I started. Does the fact it is a 4motion van make a difference?
We think we want a high quality tyre with good braking (therefore a good rain grading), etc that will be an all season tyre suitable for summer and winter. The other option is to get summer tyres now and change them for winter tyres in October, but from what I have read winter tyres are not good unless there is snow and ice, even though it is recommended to use them once the temp drops to 7 degreesC. Where we live we get very little snow and ice.
I would much appreciate some help.
Lala


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We use winters all year round.


There are loads of differing opinions on here regarding summer, winter, all season etc.


The best tyres in my opinion are continental vanco winter 2 tyres, absolutely brilliant, they wear a tiny bit quicker but that doesn't matter with motorhome mileage as you will need to change due to age beforehand. Ours is front wheel drive and what a difference they make.


They will be great for your 4 motion, there will be no stopping you with vanco winter 2's on.


Paul.


----------

